# Anthrocon protesting?



## Alan (Jul 18, 2008)

Whats up with those people protesting Anthrocon?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 18, 2008)

Alan said:


> Whats up with those people protesting Anthrocon?




Where?  Tell me now, so that I can get my Guy Fawkes mask, suit up, and join 'em.


----------



## Alan (Jul 18, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Where?  Tell me now, so that I can get my Guy Fawkes mask, suit up, and join 'em.



Wait, what? You joined a Furry forum, just to bash furries?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 18, 2008)

*groan*

I am obviously not being serious, because if I really wanted to protest I wouldn't wear a Goddamned Guy Fawkes mask.  Unless I suddenly had a inclination towards looking as retarded as possible.

And I haven't even begun complaining about how furries tend to jump to conclusions and take everything too seriously, so I obviously haven't bashed furries yet.


----------



## Alan (Jul 18, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> *groan*
> 
> I am obviously not being serious, because if I really wanted to protest I wouldn't wear a Goddamned Guy Fawkes mask.  Unless I suddenly had a inclination towards looking as retarded as possible.
> 
> And I haven't even begun complaining about how furries tend to jump to conclusions and take everything too seriously, so I obviously haven't bashed furries yet.




Sorry, I, uh, I'm not good with the whole sarcastic thing.

(My second day here and I have made a fool of myself.)


----------



## conejo (Jul 18, 2008)

saw it on youtube
its more lulz then anything really


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 18, 2008)

Alan said:


> Sorry, I, uh, I'm not good with the whole sarcastic thing.
> 
> (My second day here and I have made a fool of myself.)


Sarcasm- Not made for the internet.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 18, 2008)

In all seriousness - protesting a -furry convention-?  Seriously?  With all the more pressing environmental and political issues afoot?  Whoever was doing this deserves to be dragged out into the street and publicly beaten.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 18, 2008)

wa? was it the "god hates furries" people again? seriously what is the deal with em, how do they know god hates furries? did god tell some one? did some ask and get a response? becuase either way that counts as a holy miracle of sorts.


----------



## Alan (Jul 18, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> wa? was it the "god hates furries" people again? seriously what is the deal with em, how do they know god hates furries? did god tell some one? did some ask and get a response? becuase either way that counts as a holy miracle of sorts.



What? Church-folk protesting furries? I mean the idiots from ebaums world (so they say) protesting Anthrocon. Heres a video.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxiKH6RXvqI


----------



## xKagex (Jul 18, 2008)

the people protesting AC? More or less just discriminatory pricks who think that anything that doesn't fit into their idea of "normal" should be bashed and persecuted.


----------



## Mystraven (Jul 18, 2008)

The world is falling apart around us thanks to generations of uncontrolled human stupidity with those in power basically being paid to sit there and watch it happen but people in fursuits are ruining the world?

It's just a bunch of disgruntled collage kids that think anything that's the lest bit different from the accepted norm should be burned at the stake in the name of all that is normal and mundane.  I bet even their dreams are dull as dishwater after they sleep-protested anything interesting out of their subconscious. I mean look at them, the best they could come up with his backsuits and Afros and their logo is Pool's closed.

What dose that even mean? I doubt most of them even understand what it is their bashing, they just want to be part of the collective.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 18, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> I am obviously not being serious, because if I really wanted to protest I wouldn't wear a Goddamned Guy Fawkes mask.  Unless I suddenly had a inclination towards looking as retarded as possible.



*NO U*


----------



## Emil (Jul 18, 2008)

There were people protesting AC? I didnt notice em... Only people I saw in sandwich boards where the right to lifers


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 18, 2008)

Mystraven said:


> The world is falling apart around us thanks to generations of uncontrolled human stupidity with those in power basically being paid to sit there and watch it happen but people in fursuits are ruining the world?
> 
> It's just a bunch of disgruntled collage kids that think anything that's the lest bit different from the accepted norm should be burned at the stake in the name of all that is normal and mundane.  I bet even their dreams are dull as dishwater after they sleep-protested anything interesting out of their subconscious. I mean look at them, the best they could come up with his backsuits and Afros and their logo is Pool's closed.
> 
> What dose that even mean? I doubt most of them even understand what it is their bashing, they just want to be part of the collective.


OH MY GOD. PEOPLE ARE PROTESTING... A FURRY CONVENTION. FURSECUTION FURSECUTION.

Seriously, /b/ is just a bunch of bored 13-30 year olds that have a simple grasp of the internet. They aren't 'sick fucks', they're just out to have a little fun. Why did they protest Scientology? BECAUSE THEY'RE BORED. Why do they hate furries? Because we're an easy target that is entertaining to make fun of. And, it's people like you that give them a reason to 'protest' us. Plus, it's not even that big of a deal if they do. What are they going to do? Cite ED as a source? Pfft.

Also, I believe the OP is talking about this.


----------



## Mystraven (Jul 18, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> OH MY GOD. PEOPLE ARE PROTESTING... A FURRY CONVENTION. FURSECUTION FURSECUTION.
> 
> Seriously, /b/ is just a bunch of bored 13-30 year olds that have a simple grasp of the internet. They aren't 'sick fucks', they're just out to have a little fun. Why did they protest Scientology? BECAUSE THEY'RE BORED. Why do they hate furries? Because we're an easy target that is entertaining to make fun of. And, it's people like you that give them a reason to 'protest' us. Plus, it's not even that big of a deal if they do. What are they going to do? Cite ED as a source? Pfft.
> 
> Also, I believe the OP is talking about this.



I have my way of thinking and you have yours. We could see here protesting the protest but I'm too lazy. Besides Furry is one big happy family, and most the time our family are people we really don't like.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 18, 2008)

I was under the impression that the people protesting at AC were just doing it because they found it to be a hilarious activity.


----------



## kayko (Jul 18, 2008)

i was at ac and talked to the protesters they where portesting because god doesnt like furrys .....which i have to agree that does count has a macirel or some sort


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 18, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I was under the impression that the people protesting at AC were just doing it because they found it to be a hilarious activity.



And I can pretty much bet that 98.9% of the people who were there either didn't notice them, didn't care, just giggled, or just ignored them. ;p


----------



## kayko (Jul 18, 2008)

thats pretty much what we did


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 18, 2008)

Lobar said:


> *NO U*



got-damn newfriends
gb2/gaia/


----------



## Pinkuh (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok... for anyone that hasn't been alive the past 2 years in the fandom

The "Protest" was all of 2 people... both of which were con attendies

And it happened in 2007.. not this year...

Please do a little research before called "FURSICUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KLJSA{LDJSLHSDA"


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 18, 2008)

i kinda  felt sorry for them  all the  folks  form the convention where laughing  at them...  ok moment of  pity over    lets all laugh at the  3 or 4   idiots who  stood out in the rain and  end up  only talking to the furs they  where trying to protest  while getting laugh at


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 18, 2008)

and it is not a  mercal  because  god  keeps his  opinion to his  self and i haven't  scene thou shalt not be furry in the bible.. then  when you get to the  gates  he tells  you where you fucked up  then he forgives you if you didn't major   screw up


----------



## Alan (Jul 18, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> thou shalt not be furry



Lol, yeah, you die and this goes down:

St Peter: Everything looks fine so I guess...Oh no...

You: What!?

St Peter: Looks like you where a Furry.

You: Yeah, but, it's not a Sin is it?

St Pete: Yes. Yes it is.

Then he pulls the lever and you go to hell.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 18, 2008)

as  said i have never seen it  on the ten commendment and i have never seen it in the bible


----------



## Monarq (Jul 18, 2008)

Could you kindly show me that rule, pete? I don't remember seeing it...


----------



## Alan (Jul 18, 2008)

"...And thou shalt not be a fan of cartoon animals, or thou shall go to hell."


----------



## JavelinChimera (Jul 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Also, I believe the OP is talking about this.



I can't stop laughing about the part where the Brewers complained about barking late into the night XD

Honestly though, I probably would have taken a lawn chair and joined them on the street corner.
And then promptly raised my sign saying something stupid like "God Hates 4chan".  Wonder how many people would laugh at that point. I know I would


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 21, 2008)

*sigh*

You (gullible and shittingly clueless) lot should know better than to raise hair/fur over something that doesn't involve lynch mobs wearing bomb jackets singing "PRAISE BE TO THE LAAAAAAAAWD".




Mystraven said:


> Besides Furry is one big happy family, and most the time our family are people we really don't like.



I smell denial.


----------



## wuffypawz (Jul 24, 2008)

*sighs*

/b/tards, not ebaumsworld.

edit: these guys really failed hardcore


----------



## Periwinkle-Puppy (Jul 24, 2008)

Beh...Jerks.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy shit you're still talking about this? Lol furries =P .

That one guy is an anthro artist, he has an account on FA, it wasn't a serious or mean spirited thing, he attended the remainder of the con as well as AC08. 

This protest was a joke by people attending the con and a few furfags still managed to shit themselves over it, "see guy attacking their sign," and then you wonder why you get trolled =P .


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jul 25, 2008)

I found the whole thing funny, honestly. I would've joined them as well. 
Plus, didn't the whole protest happen LAST year?
I haven't heard anything about a protest at this year's AC.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 25, 2008)

That protest was a perfect example of EPIC FAIL


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 25, 2008)

Miles_Rose said:


> That protest was a perfect example of EPIC FAIL



Please process this information to a point of understanding. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23760

Also in all fairness EbonyLeopard shat himself over it, that must count as at  least a minor victory.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't remember there being "protesters" at AC08. (I could very easily have missed it, though.) At AC07, there were a few, most (all?) of which were actually attending the con.

Really, I think it did exactly what they wanted it to. It riled up the folks who take themselves too seriously and the rest of us got lulz.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 25, 2008)

And why not protest it?  The furry fandom encourages zoophilia.  Anything sexually taboo should be protested against.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 26, 2008)

*sighs* I can see why some furs hate us hoomans -_-. If i was there I punch them in the face


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 26, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> *sighs* I can see why some furs hate us hoomans -_-. If i was there I punch them in the face



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23760


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 26, 2008)

Who's up for protesting at next year's Anthrocon?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> In all seriousness - protesting a -furry convention-?  Seriously?  With all the more pressing environmental and political issues afoot?  Whoever was doing this deserves to be dragged out into the street and publicly beaten.


Eh, it's a "Hey, I have nothing else to do on Saturday. Let's go entertain ourselves!" sort of thing. Not meant to be taken seriously. Hell, the protesters don't even really care. Unless you're a Scientologist Furry, then watch out!



kayko said:


> i was at ac and talked to the protesters they where portesting because god doesnt like furrys .....which i have to agree that does count has a macirel or some sort


Eh, it's not related in any way, shape or form. It's really not.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank god.....but still aint gonna take back on what I said, remember about LAST year's protesters?


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jul 26, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Who's up for protesting at next year's Anthrocon?



W00t.
Count me in if I can at least get to AC09.
I'll bring muffins or cupcakes or a sheetcake for the protesters. <3


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 26, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Who's up for protesting at next year's Anthrocon?


I'm all for it, if I just could get the funding!  I'd bring my church group and we'd all protest against bestiality and cruelty to animals.  Hell, while we are at it we might as well protest homosexuality.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

kayko said:


> macirel



i'm hoping for a miracle too


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

And furries wonder why they are hated. lol


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 26, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> I'm all for it, if I just could get the funding! I'd bring my church group and we'd all protest against bestiality and cruelty to animals. Hell, while we are at it we might as well protest homosexuality.



Attacking homosexuality would undermine you're entire protest, best not to be lumping animal rights in with something like homophobia if you actually take it seriously.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Who's up for protesting at next year's Anthrocon?


I'll go get my black suit and Nigra wig!  But really, bring a baseball bat, as violence is much more fun, and I'm sure Pittsburg's African American community doesn't take kindly to pudgy white dudes aping a blatant stereotype.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 28, 2008)

As amusing as I find the idea, I won't be joining any protests as I'm far, far too lazy.

I may be there to take pictures, though. Who knows? Maybe I'll be able to afford a proper camera by then!


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 28, 2008)

It's funny in the same way Beavis & Butthead are funny. You point at the protesters and laugh, and you feel good, because you know that you'll never be that dumb.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 29, 2008)

Istanbul said:


> It's funny in the same way Beavis & Butthead are funny. You point at the protesters and laugh, and you feel good, because you know that you'll never be that dumb.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23760


----------



## saberpup (Aug 11, 2008)

this just showes that these people have nothing better to do first i dont know why they care so much aboute something they dont need to concerne themselves with. its not like were directly effecting any of them i think its all powerd by stupidity and missinterpretation of furries.and their really is no real normal iuts just the media brain washing everyone to think that their is a normal by magazines,movies,tv.i dont believe that thier is one right way to be.you can see something like this when christianity started they started hunting witches even though whitchcraft and ritualistic magic hade been around a while before.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 11, 2008)

the worst thing is that everybody has a thought on what god/goddes hate first if he hates anything why would he make people with the flaw he hates.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 11, 2008)

saberpup said:


> this just showes that these people have nothing better to do first i dont know why they care so much aboute something they dont need to concerne themselves with. its not like were directly effecting any of them i think its all powerd by stupidity and missinterpretation of furries.and their really is no real normal iuts just the media brain washing everyone to think that their is a normal by magazines,movies,tv.i dont believe that thier is one right way to be.you can see something like this when christianity started they started hunting witches even though whitchcraft and ritualistic magic hade been around a while before.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23760


----------



## Crossdouble (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't care about that, but I protest against the EF being on the territory of the GDR, but only because they are in the wrong city, they need to go to Chemnitz, otherwise I will protest further.


----------



## PROSTSHOCKERERER (Aug 13, 2008)

Pinkuh said:


> Ok... for anyone that hasn't been alive the past 2 years in the fandom
> 
> The "Protest" was all of 2 people... both of which were con attendies
> 
> ...



LOL NO

The two people you are referring two are the guys in the suits, and no they did not attend the con.

My favourite part of the protest was how Kage pointed out my apparently racist Nazi shirt (which actually had the faces of Tony Blair and G.W. Bush imposed over hitler and his bro to the slogan, "LET'S START A WAR". It was a tour shirt for the punk band, The Exploited) and that instantly made it seem like we were protesting black people. You should listen to whitenoise, they speak the truth. And ugh, EbonyLeopard. His tirade to and fro on the internet over it ended up getting me banned on Deviantart. He seriously believed it was a protest against blacks at Anthrocon. What a moron. But to a point, all of you thought it was a racist protest. Go team.

and yet that will forever be my legacy

P.S. and my youtube videos that get a dozen raging furry hate comments a week

P.S.S. Feels good man.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 14, 2008)

I think that people really shouldnt be horribly offended by this. Every type of group is going to have haters! Compared to other groups, furries have nothing to worry about!

Besides, when you think about it...haters just bring furries together!


----------



## Camisado (Aug 15, 2008)

PROSTSHOCKERERER said:


> LOL NO
> 
> The two people you are referring two are the guys in the suits, and no they did not attend the con.
> 
> ...




You sir, can hazz muhh childrenzz!!!

You made me feel like a complete idiot today.

I e-humiliated myself multiple times today... but of course, no one knows it. 

Again... my children... I want you to have them.  

Gah... I'm going to bed.  I'm bored, tired, and am in serious need of a life.


----------



## Azure (Aug 15, 2008)

Lol, protesting furries is like polishing the brass on the Titanic, a huge waste of time.  Unless you want to get yiffed in your virgin rosebud.


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Aug 15, 2008)

who's the bigger sado' the guy who looks at pictures of a fox in a humans cloths?

or the guy in the guy fawks mask....-.-

seriously, and they say we're sad....

The best thing to do is just ignore the idiots, I mean, what are they gonna do, assault furs at the doors?

get real....


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 19, 2008)

*sigh* Do I really have to hire members of organized crime to shoot everyone on sight just to justify all the paranoia coming from con staff and like-minded furries? Fucking hell, you guys. :|


----------



## pheonix (Aug 19, 2008)

90% of the time protesting goes nowhere so I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## Jack (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't see any sense in waisting time standing outside of a convention, screaming how much you detest something even though you well know it will make no difference. while the people inside (who can't hear you!) are having the time of their lives. 
in a nutshell I'm saying, why protest when it is not your "problem"?


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Amen


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 20, 2008)

*Holy crap read the fucking previous page, seriously, no one protested at the con, it was a joke, no one cares about furries.*


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> *Holy crap read the fucking previous page, seriously, no one protested at the con, it was a joke, no one cares about furries.*


Yeah... The last time someone protested Anthro was what... Two years ago? And it was just a couple of punks. Why even bother? lol


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 21, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> Yeah... The last time someone protested Anthro was what... Two years ago? And it was just a couple of punks. Why even bother? lol



Those people weren't even protesting, it was just a joke, one of them has an acount on FA.


----------

